# Brodkropf



## kasper van acker (Dec 5, 2009)

I have an old watch from my over grandfather, a "Brodkropf regulator".

I'm looking for some more information, but till now didn't find any. It is still working but not 100%, and probably around 100 years old.

Is there anybody who can tell me some of the history of this watch or maybe where i can find some information ?

Kasper


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

kasper van acker said:


> I have an old watch from my over grandfather, a "Brodkropf regulator".
> 
> I'm looking for some more information, but till now didn't find any. It is still working but not 100%, and probably around 100 years old.
> 
> ...


A quick search shows 'Brodkopf Regulator' as a brand mark of the Company 'Studi & Fils', Swiss, founded in La Chaux-de-Fonds, 22-08-1898.

Do you have pictures?


----------



## kasper van acker (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks already for response. Tomorrow I take some pictures to post.

kasper


----------

